# trip to Lower Saxony



## txe4man (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi all, after our first visit to Germany last year, spent 4 weeks in the Black forest region, we are going back next week this time starting in the Lower saxony region.
first question, is it possible to get there in six or seven hours from Calaise? we get there at 9 am on a saturday, and are happy to use motorways.
any suggestions for a good first stop? we usually use ACSI sites


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi!



txe4man said:


> ... is it possible to get there in six or seven hours from Calaise?


It is possible, but not guaranteed. And exhausting. So if traffic jams on the motorway makes it impossible to reach your goal, then remember that you have a motorhome and find an aire or stellplatz on the way.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## DianneT (Dec 15, 2011)

Iwould stop a night around Bitburg site recommended www.joysofeuropeancaravanning.co.uk also good site in the Black Forest centre is Alisehof mentioned on my website both ACSI Camping Card out of season


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

DianneT said:


> Iwould stop a night around Bitburg site recommended www.joysofeuropeancaravanning.co.uk also good site in the Black Forest centre is Alisehof mentioned on my website both ACSI Camping Card out of season


think that is a wee bit too far south for someone heading to Lower Saxony!!

Can't recommend sites on the way as we tend to use stellplatz but can recommend a town which many people seem to by pass - Einbeck. It is known as the brewery town, is one of the Hanseatic league towns (had hundreds of breweries at that time in history) and is a beautiful town. Don't know about campsites but there is a lovely stellplatz next door to the swimming pool complex, space for 20 or so vans, within walking distance of the town centre and is free.

Enjoy your trip, sorry can't help with the campsites. We've just returned from a trip which included several happy days in Einbeck.


----------



## txe4man (Apr 7, 2009)

thanks Nethernut, towns with brewerys are just my cup of tea  
i know the question about travel times seems a bit odd, it's just that we normally head south from calaise and know well how much progress we can make. this is the first time we have headed east, last year we entered Germany from the south.


----------



## shedbrewer (Jan 6, 2007)

*stellplatze germany*

Hi txeman, if it's brewery towns you're happier with, then you can't get much better than Bitburg ,,,,,, lovely beer, not lager, tho' drunk cold, lived there in the 60's on and off and sampled their wares frequently ...Prost.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Going E/wards we use Dunkirk, but it sounds as though you have booked Calais.

A few weeks ago we left Dunkiirk at 0630 (add 30 mins for Calais) and even with a traffic jam near Antwerp were I hour east of Dortmund by 1400. OK not Lower Saxony which is another 2 hours but easy driving so I personally would go for it in one, with suitable breaks - many easy Parkplatz on autobahn.

Harz Mountains recommended.

Geoff


----------

